# Having Trouble with Rams



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

So I have had my ram pair for about 5 months now. They have spawned with no issues about 5 times. On the day that the eggs are supposed to hatch the pair will start eating the eggs. I don't know why. Someone suggested I should start giving live foods as apposed to freeze dried and frozen. I started that today. But what could it be? The person I got the fish from said that he got a couple of fry batches out of them. Any ideas?

Thank you!
Fishbubbles199


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

You may have to artificial hatch. I have to. My pair won't raise them. Sometimes they eat te eggs, sometimes they wait...Lots of factors can cause them to eat it. 

What I suggest you do is after they are finished laying the eggs wait a day (unless you start seeing them eat them) and then pull the eggs. Put them in a clean container (don't let them out of water) and add an air stone to keep new water circulating around them. Add meth. blue (theres other things to use if you can't find it). Add a heater. This is what I do, and it works. I am expecting another batch from mine by the end of the week. Hope this helps!


----------

